# Female Pitbull looking for rp partner's



## IllusionMadness (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi guys! I'am new to this place and I'm looking for some people to roleplay!
I currently have teen furry romance in mind can be either SFW or NSFW (will only do people 18+) 
But currently open for different topics! And please if you have any preferences please tell me!  I don't judge and I am happy to try new things.
I'm also using my Brown Trip, Pitbull girl named Darcy
www.furaffinity.net: Darcy by IllusionMadness
Info about characters should be shared in Discord chat..
I'm looking for people to do the roleplays on Discord! 
My username is SwiftDrifter#1520
Send me a message


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 10, 2018)

You still looking


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 10, 2018)

Sent you a friend request on discord


----------



## ktezera (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi! I’m ktezera, i sent you a friend request on discord if youre still looking


----------



## IllusionMadness (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes have accepted both


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

Good luck on your search for partners, love. 

There are plenty of Roleplayers out there.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm
A girl but I wouldn't mind a little fun


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 14, 2018)

New to the community and site to so willing to join in on the RP fun if your still looking for people.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jun 2, 2018)

Sent you a request on discord if your still open?


----------

